# Siemens Netzteil



## Saltguy (26 September 2011)

Hey,

habe derzeit ein Problem was mir dauernd meine Schütze zum heizen bringen, sie qualmen also schon.

Spulenspannung ist 24 Volt, das Netzteil sollte 24V 6A liefern, gibt aber 27 oder 28V aus. Das ganze ist vom Trafo aus gleichgerichtet, also komplett von Siemens gefertigt und nichts selbstgebaut.

Wo liegt das Problem?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Sockenralf (26 September 2011)

Hallo,

wird halt ein geringbelastetes ungeregeltes Netzteil sein.

Steht da keine MLFB drauf?

Warum keine paar € investieren und z. B. ein Sitop nehmen?


MfG

Nachtrag: was sind denn das für "Billigschütze"?
Ein wenig Toleranz sollten die schon abkönnen


----------



## 190B (26 September 2011)

Wahrscheinlich sind die Schütze ständig angezogen, auf einer Hutschiene eng an eng (keine saubere Zirkulaion), damit es ihnen auch schön mollig warm ums Herz (Anker) wird...


----------



## Proxy (26 September 2011)

Du kannst an einen Siemens Netzteil auch die 24V spannung einstellen. Dafür gib es ein poti das musst du drehen und die spannung sinkt.

aber ein Schütz sollte 2v mehr abkönnen.


----------



## waldy (26 September 2011)

> Das ganze ist vom Trafo aus gleichgerichtet


 -  ich würde es so sagen, fast alle ungeregelte Trafo ( nur Trafo + Diodenbrücke + Kondensator ) geben   ca. 26 -30 V an Klemmen raus .

Für genau 24 V braucht man schon stabilisirte Netzteil .


gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> -  ich würde es so sagen, fast alle ungeregelte Trafo ( nur Trafo + Diodenbrücke + Kondensator ) geben   ca. 26 -30 V an Klemmen raus .
> 
> Für genau 24 V braucht man schon stabilisirte Netzteil .
> 
> ...



Das kommt immer darauf an wie die Dinger
so gewickelt sind, dh wie der Sekundärkreis 
ausgelegt ist und die dazu verwendete Gleich-
richterschaltung. Pauschal kann so etwas nicht
sagen. 
@TE, hat den dein Trafo vlt Primär eine
Anzapfung, das du mal etwas spielen könntest.


----------



## Saltguy (27 September 2011)

Hey,

So Ich hab jetzt mal Fotos gemacht, Tschuldigung' das die Schrift falschrum ist:

http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/IMG236216126dabbJPG.jpg

http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/IMG236315373a700JPG.jpg


Und Schütz:

http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/IMG236413dee4619JPG.jpg


----------



## Deltal (27 September 2011)

Hast du auch 230V als Primärspannung?

Schau mal ob sich der Elko an dem Netzteil aufgelöst hat..


----------



## Saltguy (27 September 2011)

230V Normales Hausnetz gehen in den Trafo, 21VAC Kommen direkt aus dem Trafo raus, immer umdie 27, 28VDC kommen aus dem Gleichrichter.

Edit: Hier das Baugleiche Modell: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-Simatic-Trafo-4AV4106-2AB-400-230V-24V-6A-/390041116491


----------



## o.s.t. (27 September 2011)

hänge doch primärseitig die Ader, welche an die 0V Klemme geht, versuchsweise mal an die +15V Klemme. Was hast du dann für Ausgangsspannung? Sie sollte dann etwas niedriger sein.....

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## 190B (27 September 2011)

Klemm doch mal den linken Leiter auf dem Bild von der 0-Klemme auf die +15V-Klemme und meß dann mal die Spannung....


----------



## Saltguy (27 September 2011)

Ausgangsspannung liegt jetzt bei 25,9~26V, Schütz wird bei Schaltungsabständen von 1s immernoch ziemlich Warm.


----------



## o.s.t. (27 September 2011)

Saltguy schrieb:


> Ausgangsspannung liegt jetzt bei 25,9~26V, Schütz wird bei Schaltungsabständen von 1s immernoch ziemlich Warm.


Nagut, die kühlen nicht innerhalb von Sekunden ab.... das dauert schon einige Minuten - wobei wirklich kühl werden die sicher nicht.
Aber lass den Draht nur mal auf der +15V Klemme das hilft schon mal etwas.

Wieviel Last hast du den gesamt an dem Gleichrichter hängen?

Hast du noch 24V an der entferntesten Stelle der Installation?

Hast du noch eine Typbezeichnung der Schütze?

Sind die dauernd angezogen?

Sind mehrere nebeneinander?

Wie ist die Belüftungssituation?


gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Saltguy (27 September 2011)

Also

Angeschlossen ist eine Logo mit Erweiterungsmodul und Testweise 2 Schütze.

Schütz ist ein Telemecanique / Schneioder LC1D18, Spule 24V

Schütze sollten in Abstand von 1 Sekunde Anziehen und Loslassen, Teilweise auch dauernd Angezogen.

Aktuell ist nur einer auf der Schiene, Belüftungssituatiion ist rundum frei, Schrankklappe auf.

Das ganze soll eine Steuerung für eine Schranke werden, mit 2 Ampeln, die beim öffnen Abwechselnd Blinken und dann auf Grün / Rot wechseln.


----------



## o.s.t. (27 September 2011)

Die Spulenkennzeichnung "BD" ist für 24VDC - Arbeitsbereich von 0.75 bis1.25
Diese Standardspule BD hat eine mittlere Leistungsaufnahme von 5.4Watt bei excat 24V.

Es gäbe die noch mit "LowPower"-Spulen (Kennzeichnung "BL")
Die hätten dann eine mittlere Leistungsaufnahme von 2.4Watt.

Übrigens: Spulen-Schutzbeschaltungen sind serienmässig eingebaut!

*Ich würde mich ernsthaft nach einem modernen Schaltnetzteil umsehen. Für solche Gleichrichtergeräte, wie du es da hast, ist die Zeit schon lange abgelaufen..... (Gross, schwer, schlechter Wirkungsgrad......)*

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Saltguy (27 September 2011)

Hey,

Ja das Zeug kam aus einer großen Bandanlage, was lässt sich denn da empfehlen, was gut und günstiges am liebsten natürlich, für die Logo und 3 oder 4 Schütze?

Edit: Auf der Spule steht B7


----------



## Katerkarlo (27 September 2011)

*24VDC  geregelt 1,5A*

Bei 3-K Elektrik GmbH  für 13€ netto.
Findes du im Netz.
Karlo


----------



## o.s.t. (27 September 2011)

Schau mal in der Bucht nach "Sitop" oder "Logo Power" 2.5A oder 5A, da gibt es einige Angebote....

Beispiel:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-Sima...1?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item20bd14bee1

o.s.t.


----------



## Saltguy (27 September 2011)

Vielen Dank, kann ich dann auch die Schütze damit betreiben oder fangen die wieder an zu qualmen


----------



## o.s.t. (27 September 2011)

Saltguy schrieb:


> ....Auf der Spule steht B7


*B7 = Wechselspannungsspule ! Dann ist ja klar warum die so heiss wird, wenn du sie mit DC fütterst.....

*o.s.t.


----------



## Saltguy (27 September 2011)

Auh Mann,

Danke für den Tip, werd mal schauen ob ich noch ein paar DC Schütze finde


----------



## o.s.t. (27 September 2011)

Liste der Spulenkennbuchstaben von Schneider-Electric


----------

